# cookiesal



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope today went well and im sure your back in your bed now

wishing you all the best and can't wait to hear


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww Kara I thought that was a news thread then    Yeah, hope things went well Sally xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Karen has kindly agreed to update you all.  I'll give you the full details tomorrow but just wanted to let you know I am home and the op went really well.  Mr G was really pleased, fibroid came out easily and not a trace of endo was found.

At the moment I feel pretty good, obviously huge relief and some fantastic painkillers!

Sending you all lots of love, thanks again for all your support

Till tomorrow,

Sally
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great 

whoo hoo good girl

rest up now and can't wait to here everything


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Sally .... hope you'll feel well real soon


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sally

Thats wonderful ! so glad it all went ok, you rest now and enjoy being spoiled xxx glad to hear from you this morning

Andrea xxxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Morning  - checking in from the sofa (God Bless the laptop)

I'm doing well, only got 2 wounds which is brilliant.  Just got to be patient now and let my body heal.  I have my follow up on 20th March but Mr G told me that there is no reason to wait til then to proceed with tx.


Hope you're all OK.

Sally xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that is great news hunni

did he show you the pics?

im glad it all went so well for you


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh yes, there was a whole reel of beautiful coloured shots.  My goodness fibroids are ugly things.  He had lovely clear pics of my tubes with my ovaries all in position and looking perfect....I felt like I was dreaming, I couldn't believe everything was so positive. When he left I said to Karen that I wanted to write to the queen and ask her to give him an MBE for services to fibroids! LOL  I am so excited now about getting to start my tx.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the pics are brill arent they

thats great all was well, my insides were a mess and im jealous you only have 2 cuts lol

amazing what they do
so on with your tx now 

whoo hoo


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

God to hear from you today Sally, you had us a little concerned


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes sorry about that, I just couldn't get up, I managed to sit up but then Karen had to grab the sick bowl and I collapsed back down.  Mr G came in and was like, look at you lying with your blankets all bundled up, that can't be comfortable - I hadn't even noticed, I just had to get my head back down and my eyes shut  ...I felt a right wimp being the last one to leave the ward.    Even the lady who came back around 3pm was up and gone long before me....I was just so dopey and dizzy.  Have to say, my bed was ever so comfy. LOL


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

So you were first in and last out ... LOL

You had worn yourelf out with worry ... you needed the rest    Hope you're getting pampered.  How are you coping with the wind in your chest?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, pretty much. Thought I may as well get my money's worth and all.  A nice man came round at one point and offered me dinner. LOL

I'm not really noticing a huge amount of wind to be honest - my tummy is a bit bloated and I had a bit of pain in my shoulder earlier but that was about it.

My moggies are being very clingy and don't like the fact that I can't pick them up - especially Barney who is the ultimate Mummy's boy!

How are your jabs going so far hunni?


----------



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

cookiesal

glad the op went well

hope the rest of you are ok too


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww Sally ... I just noticed your ticker .. glad to see you're moving forward  

Jabs are ok thanks, but because I've said that it probably means the next one will be a ****e one


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks PMA, so glad it's over.

Andi -just want to get my AFs back on track after the Prostap is out of my system and I will be ready to start my first IUI.  Looking forward to the donor counselling, hope they have someone suitable for us.  Don't you dare lose your PMA or I will be round to smack you - right now that may not sound like much of a thread but give me a day or two.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally, I know your situation but does that still mean you aren't eligble for IUI on NHS?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal-- great to have you back sweetie, x watch out for the wind, if it gets bad i found soda water helped me ! great to see your moving on with your IUI soon x I may see you at the hospital, where do you have the counselling done ?

Andi-- hope your ok honey, glad your injections are going ok x well thursday tomorrow so nearly the weekend again  

Night night all, sleep well 

And xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea, when's your follow up?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi

Its on Tuesday  , dont know how to feel about it all !! argh !!

Only very quick one now as off to work

And xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello

How are we this morning ladies?

I'm feeling a bit delicate and strangely rather teary - goodness knows why as I have nothing to cry about.  I can only assume my body is starting to feel what it has gone through.  I am feeling washed out and exhausted.  Not particularly sore mind which is good although I am definitely windy miller!    Changed my dressings last night - the bottom one looks amazingly neat and clean but the one by my belly button is a bit gross and still needs to dry.

We'll be going to the unit for the counselling - I think we have it with Lorraine.  Our appt is 3pm.  What time is your appt?

We spoke to Mr G re our treatment and the rule seems to be that same sex couples are eligible if they have proven IF.  Mr G reckons that a big fibroid constitutes IF and says he will write to Health Commission Wales and request funding for us.  In the meantime we will fund what we can to get ourselves started.  Hoping to start before the end of March, will check at the clinic when we go next week just to confirm what I need to do now.

Catch up later.

Sally xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oooohh girls you have your appts the same day.  I was a little apprehensive and anxious before mine Andrea but I think preparing for the questions helped the follow up go well.

Sally, you're bound to feel teary after an op, doesn't the anaesthetic do that?

I'm glad you have some hope of funding.  I often wonder why if you haven't had your 3 free IUI's why can't you have that funding towards your IVF.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Sal

I was very tearful after both my operations, i think its because they are fiddling with your ovaries and your homones are raging ! (well thats what surgeon told me anyway !)

you will be surprised how quickly your cuts will heal up and you wont see them at all, you cant see mind at all now really, and I had a full laparotomy done too on the 2nd op(one side of stomach to the other !) and dont even notice that really.

We are there at 3.00pm on Tuesday as well for follow up !! so you never know we may see you and Karen   if we are in the same place

Lots of love 

And xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok that's good, am not going mad then.  Karen was getting worried because I was so sad...I'll tell her it's not just me.  Wind is starting to drive me mad!  

Popsi - hopefully we'll see you there chick.  I'm average height, slim, brunette and currently walking like a wounded soldier.(hopefully that will have improved by then mind).  Karen is a similar height but currently more cuddly build, with blonde hair.

Keeping our fingers crossed that Mr G can get us some funding - would be a massive help!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal

Well i am more of the cuddly size LOL !! around 5ft 5 with dark hair (shoulderish length) John is 6ft(towers above me) with short dark (greying lol but dont tell him) hair

Hope to meet you

And x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Fab, hope we get to see you, it would be so nice to put a face to the name. x

Karen went back to work today so am home alone   but my mum has just been over to help me have a bath and now I feel a huge amount better as I can't bear to be stinky.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how long I should expect to bleed for post lap?  It's like the bleeding I was having before so I'm not sure if it's from the lap or from the Prostap still in my system.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bleed for a few days but it could well be the drug hun


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yep, I think it's the bloomin Prostap.  It really doesn't agree with me - should be out of my system in a week or so.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

I bled for a day or two so must be your nasty drug !!  

It will be all out of your system soon sweetie

And x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Can't wait to see the back of it.


----------

